# MMy uncoated Pacesetter headers rusted out



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Finally happened. My uncoated Pacesetter headers rusted out. Got a small hole in #7 tube between the tube end
and flange at the top. Probably thin place in the weld.
Put a piece of header wrap under a hose clamp to plug, temporarily.
Only lasted 11 years 2 months and 153,000 miles! Good service for $285.97 headers.
Got a new set of coated ones ordered off ebay. Got a deal at $358.03 shipped.
Don't look forward to the install!

Larry


----------



## Scott70 (Jul 30, 2019)

Not a bad life for non-stainless headers!


----------

